# Embarrassing Moments



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

We all have them. Please, feel free to share yours so I can possibly feel better about mine.

I'll start with this one which happened on my first visit to my current gynecologist.

While feeling up my breast (examining, whatever) she goes, "Ohh, so you're one of those naughty girls?" My face went...




...and then turned to...



...at which point I said in a sexy voice, "Yeah, how'd you know?" She stopped smiling and her face turned blank. It was at that moment that I realized that she meant "knotty" because I have fibrocystic breasts, not "naughty"!





Okay, over to you! Let's hear your stories.


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 18, 2005)

LMAO!!!!!





This will be fun thread! I need to think about what I post......


----------



## Joyeuux (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* We all have them. Please, feel free to share yours so I can possibly feel better about mine.
I'll start with this one which happened on my first visit to my current gynecologist.

While feeling up my breast (examining, whatever) she goes, "Ohh, so you're one of those naughty girls?" My face went...



...and then turned to...



...at which point I said in a sexy voice, "Yeah, how'd you know?" She stopped smiling and her face turned blank. It was at that moment that I realized that she meant "knotty" because I have fibrocystic breasts, not "naughty"!





Okay, over to you! Let's hear your stories.

OMG, that reminds me of a mortifying moment. I actually had a female gynecologist tell me "You have such great breasts. They are very smooth. Yea, they're great." This was during the breat exam. YIKES! Never went back to her, let me tell you that!


----------



## Leony (Oct 18, 2005)

My most embarrassing moment was when I'm sixteen years old. It was on a dance contest.

I ripped my pants dance costumes accidentally when I'm doing the split part.

I was soo embarrassed because I could hear the "crack!" sound when it happened lol.

But, it was worth it, I won the contest hahah.


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 18, 2005)

I can't think of any embrassing moments now. But wat u guys have posted seem to be pretty embrassesing



Its good that its all over now though


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 18, 2005)

One Time It Was Raining Here In Ny, And I Just Finish Going Shopping In The City, So It Started To Rain Really Hard And I Was With My Sister, So I Was Walking( Not Running) Down The Stairs And Boom! I Fell Down The Stairs And Hit A Gate.all I Heard Was A Guy Say Damn! You Fell Hard, So I Look Up And Everybody Is Pointing At Me, Nobody Even Helped Me And I Looked For My "sister" And She Was With The Crowd Pointing At Me( Good Sister Huh)my Pants Were All Wet, My Back Hurt For Weeks, I Was A Mess Lol


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 18, 2005)

Couple of minor ones....give me time to think of really bad ones.

I was typing a letter and in the letter was the word "public" - I typed "pubic" instead and my boss just circled the typo and handed it back to me. I didn't say a word - just grabbed the draft and corrected it pronto!








Went to a video/music store to buy a CD or DVD (I forget) and asked the salesperson for this title and they didn't have it - so I asked for a different one "if the had it on dick also" (meant to say "disc") - My husband looked at me and cracked up. I turned purple and walked away.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* OMG, that reminds me of a mortifying moment. I actually had a female gynecologist tell me "You have such great breasts. They are very smooth. Yea, they're great." This was during the breat exam. YIKES! Never went back to her, let me tell you that! Hehehehe! That reminds me of my second visit with the aforementioned gynecologist. While she had one hand inside me and the other pushing against my ovaries, she goes, "You are so tiny and it's so easy to feel your ovaries. You would make a good candidate for _______. I don't remember what she called it but basically it's a model for gynecologists in training. I guess you lay on a table in a classroom and get examined by numerous men and women.



I'm not really sure that's how it works. That was just the mental image I had in my head while she was telling me this. She said they pay really well. At the time I was so weirded out that I blew it off but I could use some extra cash right now. Hahaahaha! Anyone know what that's called, done it, or know anyone who has?


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 18, 2005)

OMG Lisa I have no idea what that would be called but OMG



lol I think I would have died!!!

OK...few weeks ago I was home alone and you can see my bathroom from the kitchen door to my house. (guess where this is going) So I took a shower and nobody was home so I didnt close the bathroom door. I had just got out of the shower and was about to wrap the towel around me and looked up to see my 8 yr old nephew peering through my kitchen door curtains!!!!



I jumped back behind the door and stood there for a minute, Put my robe on and went to the door. He was still standing there! I asked him what he was doing and he said he was trying to seek up on my son and surprise him. Guess the surprise was on the both of us instead!!


----------



## Aniger86 (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hehehehe! That reminds me of my second visit with the aforementioned gynecologist. While she had one hand inside me and the other pushing against my ovaries, she goes, "You are so tiny and it's so easy to feel your ovaries. You would make a good candidate for _______. I don't remember what she called it but basically it's a model for gynecologists in training. I guess you lay on a table in a classroom and get examined by numerous men and women.



I'm not really sure that's how it works. That was just the mental image I had in my head while she was telling me this. She said they pay really well. At the time I was so weirded out that I blew it off but I could use some extra cash right now. Hahaahaha! Anyone know what that's called, done it, or know anyone who has? Wow, I didn't even know this existed. But I guess they will have to pay really well for people to want to lay down on tables to be examined. I just hope the model does not run into any perverts! Perverts will no doubt take advantage of the situation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* My most embarrassing moment was when I'm sixteen years old. It was on a dance contest.I ripped my pants dance costumes accidentally when I'm doing the split part.

I was soo embarrassed because I could hear the "crack!" sound when it happened lol.

But, it was worth it, I won the contest hahah.

LOL Atleast you won! Do you still dance?

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* One Time It Was Raining Here In Ny, And I Just Finish Going Shopping In The City, So It Started To Rain Really Hard And I Was With My Sister, So I Was Walking( Not Running) Down The Stairs And Boom! I Fell Down The Stairs And Hit A Gate.all I Heard Was A Guy Say Damn! You Fell Hard, So I Look Up And Everybody Is Pointing At Me, Nobody Even Helped Me And I Looked For My "sister" And She Was With The Crowd Pointing At Me( Good Sister Huh)my Pants Were All Wet, My Back Hurt For Weeks, I Was A Mess Lol Aww, that's terrible. I would have helped ya up!





Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Couple of minor ones....give me time to think of really bad ones.
I was typing a letter and in the letter was the word "public" - I typed "pubic" instead and my boss just circled the typo and handed it back to me. I didn't say a word - just grabbed the draft and corrected it pronto!








Went to a video/music store to buy a CD or DVD (I forget) and asked the salesperson for this title and they didn't have it - so I asked for a different one "if the had it on dick also" (meant to say "disc") - My husband looked at me and cracked up. I turned purple and walked away.








LMAO!!





Originally Posted by *XxCalixX* OK...few weeks ago I was home alone and you can see my bathroom from the kitchen door to my house. (guess where this is going) So I took a shower and nobody was home so I didnt close the bathroom door. I had just got out of the shower and was about to wrap the towel around me and looked up to see my 8 yr old nephew peering through my kitchen door curtains!!!!



I jumped back behind the door and stood there for a minute, Put my robe on and went to the door. He was still standing there! I asked him what he was doing and he said he was trying to seek up on my son and surprise him. Guess the surprise was on the both of us instead!!



Hehehehe! Oops!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Nicole, will you retell your dirty birdy story in here, please? It was hilarious and alot of people might not have caught it over in the games forum.


----------



## Liz (Oct 18, 2005)

should this be moved to the sex forum??? lol


----------



## Andi (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* should this be moved to the sex forum??? lol we could just make a "embarrassing sex moments" thread in the sex forum. that would be too funny!!!


----------



## Nicolet (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Nicole, will you retell your dirty birdy story in here, please? It was hilarious and alot of people might not have caught it over in the games forum. Lisa, you are so funny! Ok, I just cut and paste it. Here goes...
When I worked in downtown San Francisco, I had my hair up in a huge bun, dressed in a business suit, waiting nicely for my sandwich at the pickup window outside a deli when WHAM something slammed the back of my head. Damn pigeon crapped right in my bun!! It was like a fried egg baking in the sun! I ran into the nearest Beauty Supply store (of course), and the sweet gay guy who worked there helped me blot my head with paper towels, and he said, "Honey, this is karma. You must've hurt a lot of men in your lifetime!" I called my work, said I was sick and took the next bus home. Shower never felt so good.

Unfortunately, I have had a lot of embarrassing moments in my life. Of course, I can laugh at them now! Here's another I can remember....

I was 15 years old (this is way back, and I'm still traumatized), working at a Record Store (remember those). My friend and I were working the cash registers alongside one another, when all of a sudden all the guys in her line moved over to my line. My line was out the door! She was like "What's going on?" Then she looked over at me, her eyes bugged and she screamed,"Your boobs hanging out!" I was wearing a tank, like a wife beater, with a blazer over it (very 80's) and no bra! My tank had slid over and my breast was staring at everyone! Apparently, I had been exposed for quite some time (ok, that was my Tara Reid moment). My friend shrieked, peed in her pants (that's her embarrassing moment) and dove into the employee bathroom behind us. I quickly followed her and locked the door. We refused to come out until everyone left. Our bosses, one had a mohawk and the other was a large black man with gold teeth, were hysterical and allowed us to stay in there til closing.


----------



## Andi (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* That's a great idea, Andrea, why don't you go and start that thread and post your own?



^
I knew someone was gonna suggest that *lol* yeah IÂ´ll do that and try to think of something embarrassing that happened to me


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* should this be moved to the sex forum??? lol Why? Am I being too graphic with my gynecologist stories? 
Andrea, I can probably contribute a few stories for it myself.





Nicole, LMAO @ you and your stories!! Please, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Liz (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* we could just make a "embarrassing sex moments" thread in the sex forum. that would be too funny!!! lol. i'm gonna move mine over there. for some reason i saw lil lisa start the post and saw embarassing moments and thought it was in the sex fourm, so i posted mine. hahahaha


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. i'm gonna move mine over there. for some reason i saw lil lisa start the post and saw embarassing moments and thought it was in the sex fourm, so i posted mine. hahahaha LMAO! Am I that bad!?


----------



## girl_geek (Oct 18, 2005)

Hmm, I don't have any stories that are quite as good as those already posted ... probably just the time when I was at Taco Bell in high school and left my retainer on my tray and accidently threw it away -- I had to pull the big trash can out of the cabinet and dig through it to find my retainer in front of everyone!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Hmm, I don't have any stories that are quite as good as those already posted ... probably just the time when I was at Taco Bell in high school and left my retainer on my tray and accidently threw it away -- I had to pull the big trash can out of the cabinet and dig through it to find my retainer in front of everyone! LOL! That would have been embarrassing!
Ok, speaking of Taco Bell. Haha! This one time a long, long time ago* I thought I had to fart so I pushed but it didn't come out so I pushed harder and then I pooped myself.

*yesterday (Kidding, it was when I was like 8 or 9 but still embarrassing.)


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 18, 2005)

Lisa - u r killing me here and I am at work LMAO!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* LOL! That would have been embarrassing!
Ok, speaking of Taco Bell. Haha! This one time a long, long time ago* I thought I had to fart so I pushed but it didn't come out so I pushed harder and then I pooped myself.

*yesterday (Kidding, it was when I was like 8 or 9 but still embarrassing.)


----------



## jennifer5488 (Oct 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* We all have them. Please, feel free to share yours so I can possibly feel better about mine.
I'll start with this one which happened on my first visit to my current gynecologist.

While feeling up my breast (examining, whatever) she goes, "Ohh, so you're one of those naughty girls?" My face went...




...and then turned to...



...at which point I said in a sexy voice, "Yeah, how'd you know?" She stopped smiling and her face turned blank. It was at that moment that I realized that she meant "knotty" because I have fibrocystic breasts, not "naughty"!





Okay, over to you! Let's hear your stories.

OMG, OMG this story is soo damn hilarious!!! Lisa, you are seriously funny!!!
Jen


----------



## glamslam (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok, this is nothing compared to some of y'alls! But...one time at work, I was talking to a male client about candy, and I said "Reeses penis" instead of Reese's Pieces. I was so stunned, I kept talking as if nothing had happened, which made it a lot worse, a lot more awkward. I should have just laughed about it.





Oh, another one. This one isn't funny...One time when my daughter was around 2, we were at Wal-Mart, standing in line to return something. Behind us was a woman who had a very noticeable birthmark or something on her face, it was dark blue splotches. My daughter pointed right at the lady and very loudly said "Look! Blue's Clues! A clue, a clue!!" (Some of you may not know that Blue's Clues is a children's show where they look for clues which are marked by blue paw prints) I couldn't get her to stop, and since we were standing in line, I couldn't just get away from this poor woman. I turned around and mumbled an apology to her and just kept trying to get my daughter to stop. It was the most awful thing ever. Kids...


----------



## SewAmazing (Nov 28, 2005)

I was on a movie date with a guy who was about 2" shorter than me. This was the Sade era, and I thought I was so chic and cute with my long store bought ponytail. I had it all twisted and wrapped into a topnot just for this date. Well, the lights went out, and he went to put his arm around me and knocked my bun off into the aisle behind me.



He was as shocked as I was! We both reached back between us at the same time to pick it up. I finally put it back in place on my head, and didn't realize until we were leaving, that it was on crooked like the leaning tower of Pisa. We laughed about this later, but it sure wasn't funny right then. That movie was Dead Presidents, and everytime I see that movie box I think about my falling bun moment.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Nov 28, 2005)

LMAO!!! You guys are cracking me up!! lol





I'll have to think for some of my moments but today I kinda made an ass out of myself when I was washing the truck... I swung the spare tire out so I could wash the tailgate (it's a 2 dr. Chevy Blazer) and instead of backing and manuvering around to wash the other side, I figured I'd pull out and turn around (being I was washing it in the parking lot outside my bf's 4x4 shop &amp; the guy @ the unit next door was outside w/ a few of his friends) so I drove to the end and was about to turn around when I hear an (embarrasingly) loud THUD! guess who forgot to latch the tire back on!!! lol



I got a lot of stares and tried to play it off that it didn't close right the first time. Whoops! lol Just glad it didn't dent anything!


----------



## karrieann (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* We all have them. Please, feel free to share yours so I can possibly feel better about mine.
I'll start with this one which happened on my first visit to my current gynecologist.

While feeling up my breast (examining, whatever) she goes, "Ohh, so you're one of those naughty girls?" My face went...



...and then turned to...



...at which point I said in a sexy voice, "Yeah, how'd you know?" She stopped smiling and her face turned blank. It was at that moment that I realized that she meant "knotty" because I have fibrocystic breasts, not "naughty"!





Okay, over to you! Let's hear your stories.




OMG Lisa!!! That is hilarious! But *she *started it! Bet she uses a different term from now on.


----------



## BeneBaby (Nov 28, 2005)

Speaking of Birds (Nicolet) I had an embarassing moment of my own. I always wear my hair in a large messy bun, piled on top of my head. I was walking into Nordstroms and a GIANT crow swooped down and latched onto my bun. It's wings were flapping and it's claws were scratching into my head. I was screaming bloody-murder and running in circles and flapping my hands. I was alone and must have looked like a raving lunatic! It kept swooping down and attacking my head. Finally I was able to run into the store. People were staring and laughing. It sucked, I wanted to die. It was literally like a scene out of birds.


----------



## bunni (Nov 28, 2005)

LMAO omg, i haven't laughed so hard in a long time! Thanks so much for these amusing stories. I have many, but here is one.

I was an exchange student, so i meet the family, they were all friendly. A month passes, and we had a family gathering, my "brother-in-law" (in that host family) was tickling the little kid, it was like a tickle fight, so then i said i something (i don't remember what) he started tickling me. I laughed out so hard that a high pitch noise came out of, you know. Yes I farted and very loud!!! There was family around, i was soooo mortified.



Everyone pretended like nothing happened so that was nice.


----------



## Liz (Nov 28, 2005)

OMG!!! you guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* OMG!!! you guys are cracking me up! Me too! I've been sick and they say laughter is the best medicine so these stories have been quite beneficial for me. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## browneyedbeauty (Nov 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* I was on a movie date with a guy who was about 2" shorter than me. This was the Sade era, and I thought I was so chic and cute with my long store bought ponytail. I had it all twisted and wrapped into a topnot just for this date. Well, the lights went out, and he went to put his arm around me and knocked my bun off into the aisle behind me.



He was as shocked as I was! We both reached back between us at the same time to pick it up. I finally put it back in place on my head, and didn't realize until we were leaving, that it was on crooked like the leaning tower of Pisa. We laughed about this later, but it sure wasn't funny right then. That movie was Dead Presidents, and everytime I see that movie box I think about my falling bun moment. That's hilarious! My embarrassing moment happened during the formidable age of 14. I was in a wave pool at a water park. It was one of those really strong wave pools, where the waves tower over you and knock you off your feet.

Anyway, a really big wave came through and while I was being swept away some guy's foot got stuck in my bikini bottom.





When the wave went away, we were left lying on the ground with his foot in my bikini bottom, which had started creeping down, exposing my bare behind!

I was screaming at him to get his foot out, but then another wave came by and knocked us down again and we were still stuck together. This went on for about five minutes, while his friends and my friends stood on the side of the pool and laughed!


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 29, 2005)

LOL, I'm dying over here.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 24, 2006)

I wanna hear some more stories!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

hmm the other night my friend and i were going downtown on the subway which arrived right as we got down the steps--i didnt want to have to wait for the next train because of buying tokens so my friend gave me her extra one. for some reason the doors were about to shut and we were running through the turnstile but mine got stuck...as i run into it it FLIES open and i almost do a faceplant in front of an entire crowded saturday night train. oops.

yea--um everyone was howling. it was mortifying to see some of these people around campus the next monday.

nickname for the evening "gracie"


----------



## lavender (Apr 24, 2006)

All your stories are amusing, I am laughing so much my stomach hurts. Keep them coming!


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (Apr 24, 2006)

Welll Hmmmmm......... Mine wasn't too long ago. The girls and I were talking and exchanging tips for the bedroom. I got really into it and started moaning and saying all these dity words to go along with and grinding my hips against my chair and everybody is laughing so I keep doing it more then everyone just shuts up and I don't notice that they are all looking over my shoulder where low and behold is the VP of our company coming around to be introduced to the staff! Nice first impression I left him!



I got the most evil eye from my boss that whole day

I was mortified and didn't say a word for the rest of the day!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 25, 2006)

Lmao!!!


----------



## estherika (Apr 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Hmm, I don't have any stories that are quite as good as those already posted ... probably just the time when I was at Taco Bell in high school and left my retainer on my tray and accidently threw it away -- I had to pull the big trash can out of the cabinet and dig through it to find my retainer in front of everyone! Happened to me too!! In a burger place...so embarrasing to ask the emploees to search their trash...10 year later and my mom still reminds me of that...LOL


----------



## LaCreesha09 (Apr 26, 2006)

This topic is hilarious. I have had so many embarrassing moments in my life that it is hard to just pick one. Well one time at work there was this new guy who had just been hired and when he introduced himself to me he said *Hi my name is Ha Ha Ha Ha Henry* I thought he was fooling around and when my girlfriend walked into the room that was full of other employees I called out to her *Hey Carolyn, this is Ha Ha Ha Ha Henry* Little did I know he had a speech impediment. Man was I ever embarrassed.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Apr 26, 2006)

Last Friday I took Makayla to Great American Bagel for lunch (a once in a while treat after pre-school). This very obese woman walks into the place and goes over to the Pop Fridge. Makayla sees her and starts pulling on my shirt, "Mommy, mommy, mommy" I *have a feeling* I know what she's going to say, so I keep telling her to wait just a minute. So after about a minute of waiting, Makayla grabs my shirt again and says, Loudly "My GOD, mommy, that lady is fat!" I just about died. I looked at Makayla and said, "We don't talk about people like that." at which point she lowered her voice to a loud whisper and said, "My God mommy, that lady is fat!" I just grabbed her hand and my order and ran out the door.

Then today, I took her to the doctor because she has a urinary tract infection. So, while we're at the store getting her prescription, she's walking around telling everyone that she has a "pain in her vagina" and the doctor said it was a "urine confection".

*sigh*

Kids. I don't need to embarass myself anymore because Makayla does it for me. LOL

One time many, many moons ago, I was working in a Real Estate Lawyer's office and one of the other Eviction Clerks was out sick...so I was super swamped with all of these files. I kept forgetting stuff that day...I had my hair pulled up into a "ratty bun" and each time I would use a pen or pencil, I would stick it in my hair so I wouldn't misplace it...but I kept forgetting where I put them and get another one. By the time I left work, I had about 15 pens/pencils in my hair sticking out in all directions. I was walking to the train with some friend/co-workers who were just laughing it up. I finally figured out what they were laughing about (and others were staring at) when I walked past a store window and saw the pens/pencils. The worst part about it all was that the one guy I had the hots for saw me and died laughing. The next time he met my friends and I at the club, he brought me some pens and pencils.


----------



## KISKA (Apr 26, 2006)

These are hilarious.

I was on vacation in mexico and was at this tourist jungle place and there were these two bathrooms with a HUGE lineup of people so finally it was my turn and I got the shitty bathroom as always that the door did not have a lock and if I didn't hold it closed, it would just swing open. So it was challenging going to the bathroom while holding the door with one hand but I did it and I got up with my panties still down and ooooooooooops I let go of the door and the damn thing swung open and there was a crowd of guys around my age and other people who saw me and I when I got out they crowd of guys were chuckling and kept staring at me. ugh.


----------



## KISKA (Apr 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* she's walking around telling everyone that she has a "pain in her vagina" and the doctor said it was a "urine confection".
.

That's cute.LOL. She sounds like me.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *glamslam* Ok, this is nothing compared to some of y'alls! But...one time at work, I was talking to a male client about candy, and I said "Reeses penis" instead of Reese's Pieces. I was so stunned, I kept talking as if nothing had happened, which made it a lot worse, a lot more awkward. I should have just laughed about it.





Oh, another one. This one isn't funny...One time when my daughter was around 2, we were at Wal-Mart, standing in line to return something. Behind us was a woman who had a very noticeable birthmark or something on her face, it was dark blue splotches. My daughter pointed right at the lady and very loudly said "Look! Blue's Clues! A clue, a clue!!" (Some of you may not know that Blue's Clues is a children's show where they look for clues which are marked by blue paw prints) I couldn't get her to stop, and since we were standing in line, I couldn't just get away from this poor woman. I turned around and mumbled an apology to her and just kept trying to get my daughter to stop. It was the most awful thing ever. Kids...





LMAO!!! Too funny!!! Too cute at the same time!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 26, 2006)

These are such hilarious stories!!! I'll have to remember some ~ Lord knows I've embarrassed myself a million times or more!!!


----------



## Maja (Apr 26, 2006)

OMG guys! You're hilarious! LMAO


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 27, 2006)

I've had so many truly Embarrassing Moments in my life

It would take days to list them. Literally Hundreds.

I'll try to pare some of them down.....

*When I was 17, my first day at a new high school, I had on a

really pretty dress and fresh-looking makeup and I looked like

a young Stevie Nicks. At the bottom of a two-tiered concrete

staircase was the captain of the basketball team ( I always have had a weakness for tall guys.....) and b/c I was looking at how cute he was, I tripped and went a** over teakettle

really hard, like Jennifer did, down two flights of concrete stairs. My

dress was torn to shreds, I was bleeding and hurt...and everybody just

laughed. No one helped me. Finally, the school nurse came out and

took me directly to the principles' office, who was a nice lady and said ...

OMG your beautiful dress!.....I did not go to my class reunion b/c this

incident embarrassed me so much*

*Three years ago I agreed to meet a friend of mine in Fairfield, California

at Chuck E. Cheese's Pizza Time Theatre. We always meet there b/c the parking lot is huge and we just like the place. Last time, however, my friend showed up so drunk and high on Vicodin or whatever that I did not know what to do. I had never seen her like this. She was falling down drunk. As we entered the place, we were greeted by an obviously shocked teen host. My friend pointed to the large stuffed Animitron Mice and other Animals on stage that were playing a song and *Yelled *out "We're with the Band....!"

*Almost getting arrested in 1983 for attempting to climb The Golden Gate Bridge at midnight with a group of people called the Dare Club*

*Having inflammatory pictures of myself and another guy show up on my boss's desk and him calling me up to his office and saying Do you really think a Woman Like You should be doing Things Like This? We weren't doing anything in the photo, it was just an attempt at a power play of intimidation by my boss..still though, kinda embarrassing as I'm really private*

*Pulling a Nancy Drew during intercourse and being called on it...won't do that one again....LOL*

Those are just a few.

I've got too many to post.

Tons of weird, funny s**t happens to me on a daily basis; but I'm easily amused.


----------



## Kelly (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Elisabeth* .............**Pulling a Nancy Drew* during intercourse and being called on it...won't do that one again....LOL*........... Do I dare ask, what does that mean (a Nancy Drew?)?


----------



## LilDee (Apr 27, 2006)

haha i'm bad for bloopers.. I thought i locked myself out of the car once, called daddy to bring a spare key and then found out i even forgot to lock the door



haha and that happened after a hillariously embarassing parking episode at the movie theater.

Then there was a time i completely missed the ramp at the carwash

(first time) and the guy hade to come out and help me. This was in the NAPA autoparts truck while i was working as a parts deliverer. lol.

I've had a lot of embarrasing episodes, but i don't feel like writing a book right now


----------



## estherika (Apr 27, 2006)

My friend and I made a visit to the zoo just before the weekend and when we wanted to go home we found out all the gates were closed --- They locked us in a Zoo!!! LOL!!

We had to climb a really high fence to get out of there...


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hehehehe! That reminds me of my second visit with the aforementioned gynecologist. While she had one hand inside me and the other pushing against my ovaries, she goes, "You are so tiny and it's so easy to feel your ovaries. You would make a good candidate for _______. I don't remember what she called it but basically it's a model for gynecologists in training. I guess you lay on a table in a classroom and get examined by numerous men and women.



I'm not really sure that's how it works. That was just the mental image I had in my head while she was telling me this. She said they pay really well. At the time I was so weirded out that I blew it off but I could use some extra cash right now. Hahaahaha! Anyone know what that's called, done it, or know anyone who has? No, I don't have an answer, but that is hysterical.


----------



## sadlrl (Apr 27, 2006)

this happened to me just a few weeks ago. My boyfriend, my male room mate, and I went to the movies to see "V for Vendetta." we usually see movies late sunday night to avoid crowds, so our movie got out super late. I had really needed to use the restroom and was holding it waiting for the movie to end. When it was finally over, we walked to the nearest restroom, and they had blocked off the ladies room to clean it. It was late and everyone from our movie was gone already. I really had to go, so my boyfriend and room mate checked the mens room and told me i could use it and they'd stand outside to keep anyone else from going in. So i did. all was well, and when i left the stall to wash my hands my boyfriend came in to wash his hands free of popcorn grease. we left the mens room together having done nothing wrong, but in the lobby was my room mate laughing hysterically while another late movie had just gotten out and everyone was staring at us.


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Nicolet* Lisa, you are so funny! Ok, I just cut and paste it. Here goes...
When I worked in downtown San Francisco, I had my hair up in a huge bun, dressed in a business suit, waiting nicely for my sandwich at the pickup window outside a deli when WHAM something slammed the back of my head. Damn pigeon crapped right in my bun!! It was like a fried egg baking in the sun! I ran into the nearest Beauty Supply store (of course), and the sweet gay guy who worked there helped me blot my head with paper towels, and he said, "Honey, this is karma. You must've hurt a lot of men in your lifetime!" I called my work, said I was sick and took the next bus home. Shower never felt so good.

Unfortunately, I have had a lot of embarrassing moments in my life. Of course, I can laugh at them now! Here's another I can remember....

I was 15 years old (this is way back, and I'm still traumatized), working at a Record Store (remember those). My friend and I were working the cash registers alongside one another, when all of a sudden all the guys in her line moved over to my line. My line was out the door! She was like "What's going on?" Then she looked over at me, her eyes bugged and she screamed,"Your boobs hanging out!" I was wearing a tank, like a wife beater, with a blazer over it (very 80's) and no bra! My tank had slid over and my breast was staring at everyone! Apparently, I had been exposed for quite some time (ok, that was my Tara Reid moment). My friend shrieked, peed in her pants (that's her embarrassing moment) and dove into the employee bathroom behind us. I quickly followed her and locked the door. We refused to come out until everyone left. Our bosses, one had a mohawk and the other was a large black man with gold teeth, were hysterical and allowed us to stay in there til closing.






Oh my God that is one of the best stories I have ever heard.


----------



## monniej (Apr 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* We all have them. Please, feel free to share yours so I can possibly feel better about mine.
I'll start with this one which happened on my first visit to my current gynecologist.

While feeling up my breast (examining, whatever) she goes, "Ohh, so you're one of those naughty girls?" My face went...



...and then turned to...



...at which point I said in a sexy voice, "Yeah, how'd you know?" She stopped smiling and her face turned blank. It was at that moment that I realized that she meant "knotty" because I have fibrocystic breasts, not "naughty"!





Okay, over to you! Let's hear your stories.

lmao!


----------



## pj03079 (Apr 27, 2006)

This did not happen to me, but to someone I worked with................

She was at the hospital in a room with one of those "Johnnies" on and it was too small. She was at least 150 lbs. overweight and had to keep re-adjusting the Johnnie because it was so damned small. In the mean time, a nurse came in and ask her to step on the scale. She step off the gurney, walked over to the scale and slipped and fell, the johnnie flew open and she let out a HUGE FART! She was so embarrassed and even today when she re-tells the story she turns red. She is a super person and very funny. It's bad enough to fall, but to fart too would have made me want to crawl under the gurney.


----------



## Elisabeth (Apr 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kwitter* Do I dare ask, what does that mean (a Nancy Drew?)? Kelly,*pulling a Nancy Drew* means, um, faking something in order to get

your partner to stop. In my case it was b/c I was so tired and knew

it was not going to happen. It was the only time in my life I had ever

tried to fake it and I guess I *wasn't that good at it *b/c I got called

on it...and then he wanted to TALK ABOUT IT.









.

I felt like crawling into a hole and didn't want to talk about anything.!

First and last time I was not honest in that type of situation.


----------



## LVA (Apr 28, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* We all have them. Please, feel free to share yours so I can possibly feel better about mine.
I'll start with this one which happened on my first visit to my current gynecologist.

While feeling up my breast (examining, whatever) she goes, "Ohh, so you're one of those naughty girls?" My face went...



...and then turned to...



...at which point I said in a sexy voice, "Yeah, how'd you know?" She stopped smiling and her face turned blank. It was at that moment that I realized that she meant "knotty" because I have fibrocystic breasts, not "naughty"!





Okay, over to you! Let's hear your stories.

hahaha ... u r so funni Lisa great idea for a thread

Originally Posted by *Leony* My most embarrassing moment was when I'm sixteen years old. It was on a dance contest.I ripped my pants dance costumes accidentally when I'm doing the split part.

I was soo embarrassed because I could hear the "crack!" sound when it happened lol.

But, it was worth it, I won the contest hahah.

lol .. anything to win that dance .. rite Leony .... jk ...

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Hehehehe! That reminds me of my second visit with the aforementioned gynecologist. While she had one hand inside me and the other pushing against my ovaries, she goes, "You are so tiny and it's so easy to feel your ovaries. You would make a good candidate for _______. I don't remember what she called it but basically it's a model for gynecologists in training. I guess you lay on a table in a classroom and get examined by numerous men and women.



I'm not really sure that's how it works. That was just the mental image I had in my head while she was telling me this. She said they pay really well. At the time I was so weirded out that I blew it off but I could use some extra cash right now. Hahaahaha! Anyone know what that's called, done it, or know anyone who has? omg !! .. that's a scary thought


----------



## LuckyMe (Apr 28, 2006)

LMAO, these are all funny. I am sure they were not funny at the moment!


----------



## anne7 (Apr 29, 2006)

I have a couple little ones...

*When I was 8 or 9, I was at my nanna's and was all dressed up for no reason, in a little ruffled blouse and shorts and playing in the yard, when a squirrel diarrhea'd all over my head and shirt! I remember crying and my grandma taking me inside and getting me in the tub and my sisters laughing.

*Those wave pools are vicious. One summer I wore a new suit, with one of those tie-front bikini tops, and it got pushed down and my boobs were hanging out and I didn't even realize, so I'm still jumping with the waves and laughing! My friend looked over and was like, "Your top is down!" So embarrassing.

*Last winter, the ice on the sidewalks was really bad, the black ice kind, and I was walking on the sidewalk by the school, at lunch with EVERYONE outside, and I went and slipped right on my butt, and everyone just stared and people by me were like "Are you okay? That looked awful." At least my pants didn't rip.

*Oh, the kicker for mu stories. In jr. high, I used this Clinique concealer that I thought was awesome, until my sister talked to this boy in my class, and I got brought up somehow, and he asked "Why does she have all that fry sauce stuff her face?" For those not living in Utah or Idaho, fry sauce is an orange colored sauce made from ketchup and mayo (sounds gross, but is oddly good) for dipping fries in. I was so embarrassed and threw that crappo concealer out straight away.


----------



## Lia (Apr 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* *Oh, the kicker for mu stories. In jr. high, I used this Clinique concealer that I thought was awesome, until my sister talked to this boy in my class, and I got brought up somehow, and he asked "Why does she have all that fry sauce stuff her face?" For those not living in Utah or Idaho, fry sauce is an orange colored sauce made from ketchup and mayo (sounds gross, but is oddly good) for dipping fries in. I was so embarrassed and threw that crappo concealer out straight away. I like fry sauce too , it's soo good , but i would never find out that it's called like that in USA ... Funny story, btw
Embarassing moments... Hmm i have a lot, last year was full of embarassing moments:

1. After a crappy paper presentation i started to cry like hell, i was sooo ashamed... I cry a lot when i'm ashamed or angry





2. I stood up in front of a class in Sao Paulo (not my city), in front of a bunch of people from whole country and started to talk about the difference between paint colors and light colors ... It was a crazy thing i done, but i got applauded by that;

Now i don't remember any others , but i'm sure i have plenty of them


----------



## Geek (Apr 30, 2006)

Off Topic, above posts removed


----------



## Little_Lisa (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, if you were paying attention you would have seen that he posted and answered your question.

Tony is an awesome guy and he started this makeup site for his lovely wife Reija who is also one of the admins.

Now let's get back to the topic of the thread.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2006)

I was in JcPenney's today when I felt a brown snake playing peek-a-boo with my butthole so I headed to the bathroom. Normally I don't like to take a dump in public restroom because it grosses me out if the water splashes up but sometimes you have no choice and this was one of those times.

I noticed (smelled) someone else was in there but thought, "Oh, well....maybe they're almost done." I had just barely sat down when I heard the voice of the aforementioned person say, "Hi, how are you?"

I thought it was a little strange since i've never had a convo with a stranger while in a public stall but I answered, somewhat embarrassed, "Doin' just fine, thanks!"

The girl goes, "So what are you up to?"

What the heck kinda question is that!? At that point I was thinking this was way too bizarre as I answered, "Uhhhh, like you, i'm just sinking a few logs."

I was trying to hold back my laughter but was feeling kinda awkward at the same time so I just decided to hurry up and pinch it off and get out of there when she says, "Can I come over?"

OoooK, this question was just too weird for me but I decided to be polite and end the conversation so I told her, "No.....i'm a little BUSY right now!"

Then I hear her say nervously....

"Listen, i'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall that keeps answering all my questions."

I just stayed in there until she was gone.


----------



## dentaldee (Nov 2, 2006)

OMG................yet another crap incident brought to you by Lisa!!!!!.............do you go out looking for poo trouble!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## KimC2005 (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh.. Such funny stories.. I'll have to think about one..


----------



## love2482 (Nov 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was in JcPenney's today when I felt a brown snake playing peek-a-boo with my butthole so I headed to the bathroom. Normally I don't like to take a dump in public restroom because it grosses me out if the water splashes up but sometimes you have no choice and this was one of those times.
I noticed (smelled) someone else was in there but thought, "Oh, well....maybe they're almost done." I had just barely sat down when I heard the voice of the aforementioned person say, "Hi, how are you?"

I thought it was a little strange since i've never had a convo with a stranger while in a public stall but I answered, somewhat embarrassed, "Doin' just fine, thanks!"

The girl goes, "So what are you up to?"

What the heck kinda question is that!? At that point I was thinking this was way too bizarre as I answered, "Uhhhh, like you, i'm just sinking a few logs."

I was trying to hold back my laughter but was feeling kinda awkward at the same time so I just decided to hurry up and pinch it off and get out of there when she says, "Can I come over?"

OoooK, this question was just too weird for me but I decided to be polite and end the conversation so I told her, "No.....i'm a little BUSY right now!"

Then I hear her say nervously....

"Listen, i'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall that keeps answering all my questions."

I just stayed in there until she was gone.






LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is the funniest story I have heard in a long time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mares (Oct 15, 2007)

Whats the most embarrassing thing that has happened to you?

Mine has to be when my Husband put his boat into reverse and it shot up on to the slipway &amp; there was people standing there looking at us like we were nutters/certifiable, i could not stop laughing, but my Husband was really



which just made me laugh even more.





Another time we were in Orlando and my Husband decided to get a bottle of water out of a vending machine, we thought a small bottle would appear, but no, it was so funny we stood there like idiots as loads of water gushed out onto the floor, he just walked away really embarrased.





I was in the Park with 2 of my dogs and a Lady come over to ask if she could stroke them, so just as i said yes to her Otto my Weimaraner decided to cock his leg and **** all over her, i was so embarrassed, guess he must have liked her


----------



## Leony (Oct 16, 2007)

I think we have the same topic for this thread

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...nts-12751.html

I'm gonna merge this one with the other one.


----------



## nics1972 (Oct 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was in JcPenney's today when I felt a brown snake playing peek-a-boo with my butthole so I headed to the bathroom. Normally I don't like to take a dump in public restroom because it grosses me out if the water splashes up but sometimes you have no choice and this was one of those times.
I noticed (smelled) someone else was in there but thought, "Oh, well....maybe they're almost done." I had just barely sat down when I heard the voice of the aforementioned person say, "Hi, how are you?"

I thought it was a little strange since i've never had a convo with a stranger while in a public stall but I answered, somewhat embarrassed, "Doin' just fine, thanks!"

The girl goes, "So what are you up to?"

What the heck kinda question is that!? At that point I was thinking this was way too bizarre as I answered, "Uhhhh, like you, i'm just sinking a few logs."

I was trying to hold back my laughter but was feeling kinda awkward at the same time so I just decided to hurry up and pinch it off and get out of there when she says, "Can I come over?"

OoooK, this question was just too weird for me but I decided to be polite and end the conversation so I told her, "No.....i'm a little BUSY right now!"

Then I hear her say nervously....

"Listen, i'll have to call you back. There's an idiot in the other stall that keeps answering all my questions."

I just stayed in there until she was gone.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 16, 2007)

lmao at all these situations.





I have a few embarrassing moments..

One time I was at a nightclub with friends, wearing a summer dress. I had a few drinks in me but wasn't super drunk. A certain song came on, can't remember now what it was, and I had to get up and dance. I was on the dance floor having a great time and all these people around me were laughing, smiling but I figured they were having a great time as well. My friend came rushing over and yanked the back of my dress down. I guess I had static cling and my dress rode up the back of me exposing my butt/underwear. lol!

Another time I was in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico. At the hotel pool they had banana boat races. I participated but towards the end our boat tipped over. In the process of falling into the water, one side of my bikini moved over exposing my boob. I didn't notice it at first. The guy hosting the race announced quite loud.. "Miss ,your boob is exposed" I was so embarrassed. I dove underwater, fixed my top and quietly snuck out of the pool.


----------



## MACmaniac (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL...I love this one! I embarass myself all the time! Now I know I am not alone! Okay, so here is one of the older moments....My daughter ( who is 6 now, was 3 when it happened ) was in the bathroom for a LONG time! When I went in to check on her, she was standing in the middle of the floor, holding the plunger in one hand and a wad of TP in the other, water all around her! She looked so guilty and innocent at the same time! So I had to wade in, and fiddle with the tank thing to get it to stop overflowing. At this time, we lived in an apartment, and I was worried about the water leaking downstairs into the neighbors ( new tenants had just moved in). I got her changed quick and ran downstairs to make sure no damage was done to their apartment. I knock on the door, and the FINEST man I have ever seen opened it! So here I am dumbstruck, when his almost identical brother came to the door as well ( found out later they are 2 years apart ). I finally get myself together and ask, "Is your ceiling leaking? I mean, my toilet overflowed - I mean, my daughter made my toilet overflow!" Yea....they both looked at me like I was crazy, and the 2nd one to the door went to check, while dude ( the super fine one ) just stood there smiling at me! I was mortified! How dumb is that! LOL....on a side note, I did see him again, on a "sane" day, and ended up goin out a few times!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Oct 16, 2007)

ummmm in like 7th or 6th grade, i ended up throwing up quietly on my desk in the middle of class while the teacher was talking.

no one noticed until i raised my hand to be excused.

but i didnt hear the end of it all year long after that.


----------



## Sreyomac (Oct 17, 2007)

i have a thing about locking myself out.....

My sons closet door has a key lock on it that we had to break one day and now it doest work properly. You have to get a butter knife to open it. Well, earlier in the year, he had just turned two, i was cleaning it out the closet. Really Into what i was doing i didnt realize he closed the door! I was locked in and he was locked out. Of course i couldnt open the door and neither could he. He was crying..... hell i wanted to cry! I was kicking it and knocking into with my shoulder.... nothing was working. So after a while I told him to go get my cell phone.. i thought yeah right, but it was worth a try. He went off still crying and was gone a while. (I was like great, what is he into). But he did come back with the phone, i call my nieghbor and she was getting her oil changed... and couldnt leave. so i had to call the elderly couple across the street and tell them where the spare key to the front door was and they got me out. i was so embarressed!!!!!!

one more... its alot shorter

i just got a new car... i wanted to go wash it at the car wash. My hubby said no he would but he had been saying that for days. Soooo, me and my friend went to town and i thoughti was just going hope out and wash it real quick, i had her go get change. so we both get out and guess what what... locked out. In the stall of the carwash. I had to call my hubby and and tell him, he was so mad. That was embaressing b/c we argued about it right in front of my friend..........


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol these are great! I'm brainstorming for a good one of my own =)


----------



## Karren (Oct 17, 2007)

Too bad no one have a video camera cause these would win big money on AFV. Lol

I've had a few but the most memorable one was last year.. Driving home from a business trip and I stopped to use the ladies rest room.. On the WV turnpike.. So I finish my business but when I stand up the toilet auto flushes and sucks the back of my skirt in and about ripped it off me.. Lol. But I pulled it out and wringed it out, still in the stall.. Just then a mother with like 8 kids came in.. So I stood there for the longest time waiting for them to leave.. All I needed was a couple kids asking "Mommy why is that guy wearing a skirt and why is it all wet??". Lol. So I wait and use toilet paper to dry my skirt..

So just as they leave another girl comes in, to the stall next to mine and starts throwing up.. I assume she's pregnant but ewwwww.. Am I ever going to get out of here?? Hehe. So finally I exit the stall and wash my hands and then go over to the hand dryer and start drying my skirt... Took like forever.. So I'm about done when this little old lady walks in and takes a look at me and asks "Having problems, dear?". "I was but I'm fine now thanks"... I reply as I head out and hightail it back to the car!! Lol. Now I always pay attention to where my skirt is when in the ladies room.. Hahaha

Ohhh just thought of one when I was in High School.. My girlfriend and I were pretty "actively involved".. Get my drift.. And one night, full moon, in the summer, I took her home form a movie and we ended up in the bushes just outside her living room window... Where here parents were watching TV.. With both our clothes off.. Clothes spread everywhere.. So after we were done we gathered up our clothes .. In the dark and got dressed.. And then we went inside where we were greated by her mother.. And after a minute she got this scowel on her face and asked my GF what we had been doing... "Nothing. Just went to a movie"... Ok.. Then why is your top inside out????? Ohh shit.. Aaaaahhhhhh.... Couldn't think of anything and was so embarased.. Caught by her mother... A few days later my GF said that her mother would let me come over if I kept my thingy in my pants... Lol.


----------



## jakk-attakk (Feb 19, 2008)

i knew there would be a thread like this somewhere and i really need to share my two humiliating things which both happened to me today! blah.

I was in this shopping centre that just opened so after going in every single shop on the ground floor i decided to head up to the next floor and see what they had so i got in the elevator, pressed the button for level 1 and waited, then the elevator lady voice said "level one"....but the doors didnt open. i stood there for ages waiting for it to open getting more panicked by the second thinking "oh my god....oh my god.....ohmygodohmygodohmygod" and i started really freaking out, banging on the doors and shouting "hellpppp!!! i'm stuck!" then i heard people laughing behind me turned round and there was the mall, with loads of people standing giggling their heads off! it was one of those stupid elevators that has doors that open on both sides!

so then i tried to pretend to myself it didnt really happen and it was just a dream and carried on shopping. I stopped off round my new boyfriends house to drop off something and his friends were there (who i hadnt met before!) so he asked what i bought and i'm like "look at my new bag!" "these are my new shoes!" "look how cute my new top is" then i showed him a loofah i bought which i thought was really cool cos it was a funky one that had a handle so you could get your back and not miss any bits. His friends started laughing and I thought they were laughing at me being so excited about a loofah. i'm like "its a supa doopa loofah!!!" and my boyfriend went "no baby, its a paint roller".

blonde much?


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 19, 2008)

That made me lol, literally!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jakk-attakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i knew there would be a thread like this somewhere and i really need to share my two humiliating things which both happened to me today! blah.
I was in this shopping centre that just opened so after going in every single shop on the ground floor i decided to head up to the next floor and see what they had so i got in the elevator, pressed the button for level 1 and waited, then the elevator lady voice said "level one"....but the doors didnt open. i stood there for ages waiting for it to open getting more panicked by the second thinking "oh my god....oh my god.....ohmygodohmygodohmygod" and i started really freaking out, banging on the doors and shouting "hellpppp!!! i'm stuck!" then i heard people laughing behind me turned round and there was the mall, with loads of people standing giggling their heads off! it was one of those stupid elevators that has doors that open on both sides!

so then i tried to pretend to myself it didnt really happen and it was just a dream and carried on shopping. I stopped off round my new boyfriends house to drop off something and his friends were there (who i hadnt met before!) so he asked what i bought and i'm like "look at my new bag!" "these are my new shoes!" "look how cute my new top is" then i showed him a loofah i bought which i thought was really cool cos it was a funky one that had a handle so you could get your back and not miss any bits. His friends started laughing and I thought they were laughing at me being so excited about a loofah. i'm like "its a supa doopa loofah!!!" and my boyfriend went "no baby, its a paint roller".

blonde much?

HAHA! That sounds like something that I would do!! So funny!

Anyone have anymore funny stories???


----------



## GirlyGirl2433 (Feb 17, 2014)

Omg these are hilarious. My embarrassing moment was when I was on my period. This was when I barely got it. It was like the third month and i got mine during the summer. Well I was having a hard time with how to put pads in during this time. So I and my mom and younger sister shes 7 went to the dollar store and this guy was holding the door for us so we could enter and he was leaving. So he was holding the door for us when i heard him say eeewwwwoooo i just ignored it but when i got home i went to the mirror to check and i had like 4 or 5 red circles the size of grapes i was so humiliated i had pink shorts on btw but it was still noticible no one saw i guess but me and the stranger man


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, when I was 8 I got my head stuck in a turnstile at the CN Tower. I was stuck for two hours in front of everyone, in the lobby of a major tourist attraction, on March break.

Security ended up having to unbolt the damned thing from the floor to get me out.


----------



## fabulousness (Jun 4, 2014)

My embarrassing story occurred while I was in year 9. I was out on the oval with my small group of friends playing soccer (more like kicking the ball to each other) one day at lunch. We were all trying to show off to a group of guys sitting nearby and my crush also just happened to be among them. As the ball got kicked to me, I stopped it with my foot, took a step back and then booted the ball towards my friend. As soon as I did though, I heard a ripping sound. I immediately ran my hand over my bum to search for a rip in my shorts and sure enough there was.  I twisted my body around to get a better look at it; It was a really big rip , going from the bottom of my butt cheek to the end of my shorts. Even worse, it looked as though I wasn't wearing undies because the rip started just a bit below where my knickers' hemline was.  My friends noticed me turning around to look at my bum and they all got really curious what the hell I was doing. Once I told them, they all laughed, but for me it wasn't funny; I had to get off the oval without any of the boys noticing the revealing tear down my ass. I got one of my friends to walk _casually _over to where we had left our bags and grab mine for me. I kind of let my dufflebag rest on my butt so that it mostly hid the rip and then went to the uniform shop to borrow a skirt. It was really obvious that something had happened to my shorts because year 9 students don't wear skirts, they wear shorts. As I reached my next class the group of boys were standing near by. My crush stepped up and said "What was wrong with your shorts?" I was slightly stunned for a moment but one of his friends said quietly to him, "Dude, she was on her period, you can't ask her that". My crush didn't persist after that and I wish that I had just told them I ripped my pants. Now I'm even more embarrassed that they think I bled through my shorts on a period day. *Yikes   ** *


----------



## Shalott (Jun 5, 2014)

You guys, I've had so many embarrassing moments, I don't even get embarrassed anymore! One time I can think of off the top of my head:

I was 18 and at the mall shopping during a weekday afternoon. It was _really_ slow and hardly any people were around, but a local company was filming a commercial for that mall in the center courtyard. The man (director?) in charge of the commercial was saying to the cameraman that they needed someone coming down the stairs behind their actors, to make the mall look busier, when he saw me (literally the only other person within sight). He called me over and asked if I would be in the background of their commercial. Of course I agreed, I was completely thrilled. All I needed to do was walk down the stairs naturally, holding my shopping bags.

So, I go to the spot they indicate, and when I am given the cue, begin walking. I was so nervous (and am just naturally uncoordinated) and half the tiles on the staircase were notoriously slippery (they had used a combo of high-gloss and semi-matte floor tiling) that like an idiot, I lost my footing, and butt-bumped down about five stairs. The whole crew was just dead silent, and the actors turned to stare at me. You could have heard a pin drop in that mall. Finally, the director asked me if I was okay, and I laughed it off, and we all tried it again but I was so humiliated.

BONUS: When I saw the commercial on TV in the next month or so, the background was so blurry that I was just a featureless person coming down the stairs. I should have just told them no, because I didn't achieve the imminent fame I was expecting, and could have saved myself the humiliation! :lol:


----------



## Esthylove (Jun 7, 2014)

I was a senior in high school and I was leaving school at lunch, so the parking lot was full of people. I had wedges on and long jeans, I had just got a new phone and I tripped on my pants and my phone went flying. I basically dove for it in the middle of the parking lot where people were in line to leave the campus. I'm sure I looked like a complete fool. To this day I can't believe I dove for a stupid phone! :blush:


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh these are hilarious!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm literally laughing my face off!!!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

